# New Banner Exchange



## Marilyn Manson (Aug 17, 2003)

I found a new banner exchange that I think most of you might like to put your sites on. It's Halloween-ish in nature, so it's fitting. The site is http://goth.mytopsitelist.com/goth

Marilyn Manson


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have no problem if people announce their sites here. But please do not say "I found" when it is your site....(goth/are you/mm)
Thanks.



> quote:_Originally posted by Marilyn Manson_
> 
> I found a new banner exchange that I think most of you might like to put your sites on. It's Halloween-ish in nature, so it's fitting. The site is http://goth.mytopsitelist.com/goth
> 
> Marilyn Manson


--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------

